# New Link and Pin Coupler



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

Well I had some small 12' cars I have been casting for use on my layout and I have been using some Bachmann couplers on them. The Bachamnn are so expensive I decided to check into the Kadee couplers. The Kadee 930's have the same size gear box as the Bachmann . I was looking for a transition car or an easy to install link and pin system and Kadee does not make one. So I made my own.. It works great I just have to paint it now ..


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

*link and pin*

I also found out that these will fit the Bachmann Standard 1:20.3 Gear box. I have been pulling cars around the layout and they have held up pretty well..


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Did you cast the link and pin parts?


----------



## fockewulf37 (Mar 26, 2012)

I cast the new coupler. Link and are some I had...


----------

